# Unterschiede zwischen Seerosen und Lotosblumen



## Nymphaion (14. März 2014)

Da ich gerade gefragt wurde wie man Seerosen von __ Lotos unterscheiden kann, habe ich die wichtigsten Unterschiede hier einmal zusammengefasst:

  

Bei Seerosen ist das Zentrum der Blüte mehr oder weniger leer. Dort befindet sich ein Kranz gelber oder oranger Staubblätter und in deren Mitte ein kleiner 'Teich', der anfangs mit Flüssigkeit gefüllt ist (sie trocknet weg, wenn die Blüte älter wird)

  

Bei Lotosblumen ist das Zentrum der Blüte immer voll. Es gibt auch hier einen Kranz Staubfäden, aber in deren Mitte steht ein Gebilde, das wie ein altmodischer Duschkopf aussieht (darin reifen später die Samen heran).

  

Die Blätter von Seerosen liegen immer auf der Wasseroberfläche. Sie haben einen wachsartigen Überzug auf der Oberfläche.

  

Bei den Lotosblumen schwimmen nur die allerersten Blätter der Saison auf der Wasseroberfläche. Alle späteren Blätter stehen an hohen Stielen über der Wasseroberfläche. Die Blätter fühlen sich samtig an und glänzen nicht.

  

Die Blüten der winterharten Seerosen schwimmen in der Regel auf dem Wasser. Bei einigen Sorten werden die Blüten an kurzen Stielen über dem Wasser gehalten. Bei tropischen Stielen stehen die Blüten immer an kurzen Stielen über der Wasseroberfläche.

  

Die Blüten der Lotosblumen stehen immer an hohen Stielen über dem Wasser. Meistens stehen sie höher als die Laubbläter.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (7. Juli 2014)

mmhhh tropische Stiele.......


----------



## jolantha (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo Nymphaion,
*Danke !  *Wieder was dazugelernt .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juli 2014)

Hi,

Werner hat noch vergessen zu erwähnen das Laub von Nymphaea einen v-förmigen Einschnitt vom Blattrand bis zum Blattstiel besitzt, das Laub von Nelumbo ist ungekerbt

MfG Frank


----------

